# Strange musical instruments



## AmateurComposer (Sep 13, 2009)

In this BBC performance of Rameau's Les Indes Galantes 



 I see at some points (for example, about 1 minute into the performance) two unfamiliar strange instruments. Can someone, please, explain the nature of these instruments?


----------

